# Red Fox Den,,



## EricD (Apr 10, 2009)

While out shooting some Eagle Pic's this evening i spotted the Red Fox running across  ....so this time I followed her. Bingo...found me the Den with the young ones. 

Fox Den in the heart of orlando...go figure!!!!

























Keeping an Eye on me as i got a little to close!....


----------



## TCimages (Apr 10, 2009)

what a great find.  Nice shots


----------



## dcclark (Apr 10, 2009)

Yes, great job finding them! And some very good shots as well -- showing her in her natural habitat. Foxes are everywhere though, it's not terribly surprising.


----------



## Stock Photos (Apr 10, 2009)

Wow! I don't know what to say what a great site it must have been. Great shots love the peaking over the rock.


----------



## Overread (Apr 10, 2009)

soo how much are tickets to Florida from the UK at the moment!?

Great find and good work in being able to trail the Fox to the den - and not scaring them off once you got there! Hopefully you might be able to get back in time and get some shots as the cubs grow up.

Also love that arrow like marking on the last shot pointing down into (what I assume) is the den


----------



## seward93 (Apr 10, 2009)

Great shots as always, Eric.

It's nice to see some animals and their babies in their NATURAL habitat.


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 10, 2009)

I officially hate you. 

Really.

Don't try to talk me out of it.



Man oh man, I'd love to see a fox with kit!  I had no idea their litters were so big.  And, ummm, their den is in a cemetery???!


----------



## photo28 (Apr 10, 2009)

Beautiful shots! Great focus and comp. 
I wish I had some of them around here!
 IMO the sig is a tiny bit big, but thats my oppinion... its great either way!


----------



## Olcoot (Apr 10, 2009)

Excellent Series and what a wonderful find!


----------



## Dcrymes84 (Apr 10, 2009)

Aww the little cubs are so cute.... Awesome shots btw.


----------



## Chairman7w (Apr 13, 2009)

Next time try petting the little ones...  the Mom's LOVE that!


----------



## boogschd (Apr 13, 2009)

lol @ #4 :thumbsup:


----------



## Jim Stafford (Apr 14, 2009)

fantastic


----------



## Art Photographers (Apr 26, 2009)

Ok now I gotta show you guys my shots of a Fox Den in NY! I found this den with my girlfriend on a drive on my own block! I have several shots through different times of the spring and summer. And I was really prepared with a 400 2.8 Lens. Now I apologize they are not posted yet. I am a noob and cannot seem to figure that one out on this forum. anyone wanna help I will not dissappoint you.


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 26, 2009)

^^^ See this link for how to post pics


----------

